# Best ammo for ruger 10/22



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I took my new ruger 10/22 out today with a box of CCI mini mags, it shot half inch groups at 25 yards but i know it can be better. What ammo do you find works best in your Ruger 10/22?

Thanks for the input, Tiger


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey M_T, those 10/22's sure are addicting. My 10/22's along with most all of my 22 lr's shoot the Winchester Dynapoints the best. You can get them at Wallyworld for $9 a brick around here.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

dang, i would like to try them but we dont have any wallys worlds in michigan, i guess our equivalent is gander mountain. i will look though thanks. Also, can you shoot bullets that arent coated down a 10/22? the manual says not to but a lot of people still do. 
i will look though thanks


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

wally world is Wal-Mart, i would bet there is one or two in michigan


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

yeah there are quite a few here, though im more accustomed to going to outdoor stores for my outdoor supplies. im not big on picking up a pack of CCI's and a roll of paper towels. Either way, does anyone know if you can shoot uncoated bullets through a ruger 10/22?

Thanks, Tiger


----------

